# rotary table for use with Sherline Mill



## kvt (Jan 27, 2015)

I have been looking for a rotary table to use with my sherline mill,  Would love to have the sherline one, but it is to much for my budget right now.   Does anyone know of a rotary table that would work with the sherline.   Need to be able to mount both ways.   I have looked at this one http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-ROTARY-TA...517?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35bae234cd but not sure it will mount. :noidea:  Have also looked at one similar from grizzly 

Or if someone knows of a sherline one for cheap let me know.  :talktogod: 

Kvt


----------



## hman (Jan 29, 2015)

I looked at the eBay item.  That price ($58 + $14 shipping) is WAY too low for any kind of a quality rotab.  No specifications are given for accuracy, squareness, center hole size/taper, etc.  You're buying a pig in a poke.  It MAY be worthwhile, but I'd be very hesitant to get one of these myself.  You generally get what you pay for.

As an alternative, you might just want to look at Little Machine Shop's offerings.  Their lowest price 4" rotab is #1810, $290.  
http://www.littlemachineshop.com/products/product_view.php?ProductID=1810&category=
Note that the gear ratio for this table is 72:1, twice the 36:1 ratio of the eBay item.  Also note they give full specs for rotational accuracy, flatness, parallelism, size, etc. 

Regarding mounting, note the grooves visible in the top and left side face.  You'd use toe clips to mount the rotab to the Shirline's table.  LMS offers mounting hardware kits (link on the right of the page), but they probably wouldn't fit a Shirline.  You could easily fabricate your own hold-down clips.

You can click on the "Other Rotary Tables" or "Tailstock and Dividing Plate Set" links on the right.

I've bought lots of goodies from LMS, and they're a quality outfit, very helpful, and stand behind their products.

Best wishes, whatever you end up buying.


----------



## TomS (Jan 29, 2015)

You might look at some of the other on-line retailers such as Wholesale Tool, Shars, Tools 4 Cheap, Travers Tool, Brass and Tool, and more.  I don't endorse any of these companies nor do I know if they have what you are looking for.

Hope this helps.

Tom S.


----------



## kvt (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks all,  
I was kind of suspicions of the low priced one and have also looked at some of the others.   I have also looked at the sherline one that is designed for use with the Sherline mill and stuff.    For some reason that one looked like some of th ones I saw on some of the other sites, but not quite right.
  I have even though about just making something that I can rotate by hand until I make a bigger purchase on a nice one.  Anyone have plans for a small rotary table what can be made with minimal tools.
KVT


----------



## mixdenny (Jan 30, 2015)

I live near JTS Machinery, so I went over and checked them out before buying one. I like mine. Every critical surface is nicely ground, the action is smooth and tight. The only tooling marks are on the bottom of the Tee slots. That said, I haven't used it yet.   Dennis


----------



## refinery Mike (Feb 17, 2015)

I bought one of them, as stated the mechanism is smooth and tight. The top had a total run out of 5 thousands. the center hole had a run out of 12 thousands. the center hole matched the outside circle of the table. Id say it is about worth what i paid. I think i can turn the center hole to corect it.


----------

